

Ask HN: Should I submit paywalled links? - TrevorBurnham

There's an article by Malcolm Gladwell in The New Yorker that says that, contrary to the popular notion of entrepreneurs as bold risk-takers, successful entrepreneurs are actually more risk-averse than most people. The article can be found at http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2010/01/18/100118fa_fact_gladwell, but unless you're a New Yorker subscriber, you'll only be able to read the "abstract."<p>Is it worth posting something like this to Hacker News? HN readers who subscribe to The New Yorker probably caught the article anyway; for others, obtaining access is costly. But the article, if it were freely available, would clearly be of interest to the HN community. And HN readers who do have access to the article might enjoy using HN as a forum to discuss it.<p>Another possibility is to wait to post the article until it's made freely available; Malcolm Gladwell apparently posts everything he writes for The New Yorker to http://malcolmgladwell.com/ six months after first publication.
======
TrevorBurnham
I should note that someone did indeed post this article, 3 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1045231>

None of the (few) commenters registered objections to the fact that the
content was paywalled.

------
AndrewWarner
If there's enough value in the pre-walled off content, I say post it and let
the community decide.

------
credo
yes, please post them, but please add a "paywall" header to the subject line.

That way, folks can decide whether to click on the link or not (instead of
clicking on a link without realizing that the content is behind a paywall)

